# 2008 Fiat Ducatto



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...I recently acquired a Tribute on a 2008 F D base.

I'm trying to get to the rear light bulbs, the book says, open the rear door and undo 2 screws...I cannot see any screws.

Can anyone help please ?

...thanks...Mike


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have not had to do this job yet! From what I can remember, you have to gain access into the rear door pillar where you will find two knurled nuts. These need to be removed to enable the lens cover to be pulled away to give access to the bulbs.

On 2nd thoughts the knurled nuts might be knurled headed screws!


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks but..............I cannot see any screws or nuts...knurled or otherwise

....Mike


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*tribute lights*

Hi i have a 07 550 tribute you need special tool ( comes in with your jack under passenger seat) undo 2 screws take off peice of plastic (not easy) and using tool undo 2 knurled nuts and pull off light lens, A very good site for any help you need with your tribute is ( Tribby.co.uk)excellent forum


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks but there are no screws :

Tried to join "Tribby" registered months ago not recieved email to enable me to use site....won't let me join again.

....Mike


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

It must be the other back door then  

sorry, wont happen again

Biglol


----------



## ham (Aug 2, 2007)

Mike there are 2 butterfly nuts approx top and bottom of lens. bit fiddely to remove but can be done. I had to replace my rear light cluster after some kind person decided to smash it....


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ham....thanks but there are no nuts or screws of any description on the lenses of my rear lights.

Incidentally, what are butterfly nuts ? are they some kind of wing nuts ?

My Tribute was registered 1st June 2008.

....Mike


----------



## ham (Aug 2, 2007)

Mike go to tribby site i will post some pics to see if they can help you The access to the rear passenger side is fairly easy on my 650 but for the other rear access is going to be awkward might have to take panel out of wardrobe


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for that Ham...I'd seen the panel in the shower room and wondered what it was for.

Actually not yet got a blown bulb, I just thought it prudent to know how to change if and when.
Don't look good for doing a roadside bulb replacement.

....Mike


----------

